# Your Best Converted model



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Helllo people!
I just felt like making this thread so show off your favorite/best Converted model(s) 
This will hopefully inspire people to get out there and start converting! :biggrin: woo!!
I'll start

Well this isn't my BEST converted model but its one of my favorites, meet Hendrix the Tzeentch dreadnought with a triple linked autocannon :victory:


























And another Tzeentch model, My daemon prince (I've repainted him so he looks better)
























something COMPLETELY random.. a tau jetbike







More tau








I put pins in his feet so he wont slip and bang his nads :so_happy:








Cant wait to see other peoples conversions! 
Tschus!


----------



## army310 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

My crowning achievement would have to be my Kharn conversion. It's nowhere near done. I just blocked in the colors so you guys could see what it is.

Much respect to Dezartfox over at Vanus Temple for the inspiration.

Sorry for the crap pic.. cloudy day + junk camera.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=59029


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

heres the one i consider my best conversions so far


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

My Mephiston converted from Conrad Von whatever...


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

My Alpha, best yet. But once my Swarmlord is done he will take that title.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Aesthetically I choose my Bird Prince:









For humour I choose Ragnar Blackspawn:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

that ragnar blackspawn made me laugh, +rep, nice conversion


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

mine is my chaplain drednuaght with convertsd legs and arms


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

well it'd be close between my Chaos Dread and Typhus

Typhus

















Dread (still going)

















Grish


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I have too many conversions to say what is my best, but here is my favorite.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

THis Guy Is my favourite converted model... painting him as we speak too....


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Mine's got to be my warboss.


----------



## Kharn the betrayer1 (Aug 4, 2008)

heres my daemon prince hes currently my fav model but im working on another daemon prince which hopefully will look absoloutly awesome when im done.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

My all time favorite conversion is my Hang-10 Farseer

























Or everyones favorite, GIR!!! From Invader Zim (currently my Doom marker)


----------



## talisapien (Jul 31, 2009)

My favorite conversion is my Lady Vindi. I had the Escher heavy body but no weapon so i made her a Vindicare instead, I think she turned out rather well


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Like Humakt I've got too many to say which is best so I'll just do a shot or two of my favorites.



















Probably the most well known thanks to someone who made a motivator out of it









Feel free to dig around
http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f41/Galahad_Knight/
Most of the best stuff is in its own albums


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

*M Keeper of Secrets*

I just finished this guy. its not much of a conversion but i always hated that flippin pointing hand for this model always made this guy look retarded

View attachment 6038


View attachment 6039


however had to use lots of green stuff and the base stuff came from various places.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Fifteen years in the hobby have left me with a lot of conversions as well. I don't have a personal favorite that comes to mind, but here are a few that a lot of folks have liked.

CHAPTER MASTER ACRO DeLUCIANO (Check out the link in my signature for the Index Astartes article for the Astartes Lions Rampant)










ANGELS OF ECSTASY CHAOS LORD









THE PYRE TERMINATOR CHAMPION


----------

